# Different this year



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Something is different this year. I'm not exactly sure what, but in the process of getting our indoor décor out and beginning to put things up, I decided that I didn't want to display half the stuff we have. We traditionally decorate our mantle, sideboard and an antique corner hutch. We have several nice older Halloween pieces, and a large assortment of witch jars and such that we put out for guests to enjoy. As I'm pulling out totes, I thought that it might be time to scale way back this year. Ran it by Mrs. dubbya and she was very much OK with the plan. I guess having done it for so many years, watching the kids grow up and see them get excited by it, that flame has died down considerably. I spent about an hour last night putting a few select pieces out and hanging a few pieces of creepy cloth. We also have a nice collection of Christopher Radko glass Halloween ornaments that we hang on a Halloween tree. I'll put a couple strings of lights in the bay window but that's about it. Just time for a change and to thin things out some. Posted a bunch of stuff on Facebook marketplace and Craigslist hoping to at least recoup a little cash but overall glad to just hoe it out. It'll be a lot less to pack away after Halloween too, which is great since we're already beat from a whole month of getting ready with the haunt.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nothing wrong with cutting back. I think sometimes you just need to scale back for a change of pace and to allow your creative sensibilities to get a rest prior to a reboot:jol:


----------



## Grizzelda (Oct 2, 2019)

Things just are not the same once the kids are gone thank goodness for the grandkids that keep my spirit alive. It is just fine to let go of some of it. It can be so nice to just put a few treasured things out and not have to bother with all of that work of decorating and then having to put it all away again. Sit back, relax and enjoy the trick or treaters.


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes, Grandkids make a huge difference. Wife watches them all week and some Saturdays and the daughter with her 2 moved back in the baby of course to small to realize but they get so excited about decorating.

Definitely get it about doing less, between having to wait on state budget getting passed and now all the rain. Shelter is at campground in pieces and nothing else is out there and haven't had chance to go through totes to see what I want to bring, and supposed to rain all day today and at least morning. So depressed about it 1st week not sure how much will get up will probably do more the second week. Was already thinking downsizing things this year and the way it's going my decision is being made for me.


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

The upside is, you get to be selective. A small collection, carefully selected and arranged is also nice, and as you say, less work.


----------



## suppleupagus (Aug 25, 2016)

Sometimes, less is more. Whats important is that YOU are happy


----------



## Celticlasss (Sep 13, 2015)

*Same*

Been feeling the same way this year, I think it's a combination of the kids are grown, and the weather here in SC hit 100 today ugh. Originally from New Hampshire, I miss the seasons. 
I wish my grandkids lived closer. I did pass on many of the decorations to them, so I know they're still being enjoyed. To be honest I need to pare down the many bins of decorations and decide what to do about the cemetery


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I think we pared down to about half of our usual indoor décor and tbh, it looks just fine. I advertised some of it and got a lot of replies and sold much of it to a couple people who were happy to get it. It will be a lot less work packing it away. We've enjoyed it for many years but as mentioned, less is more in some cases. Now the outside is a different animal lol! We'll be starting the outdoor haunt stuff in the next couple weeks. My garage is bursting at the seams and there are several totes of props in the basement that I need to drag out next week. Gives me a reason to do a good cleaning/organizing.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I will pray for you all


----------

